# what 9 states did george bush sr. claim residency in 1995?



## larry_davis (Jun 8, 2006)

anyone know this answer?
thanks


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jun 8, 2006)

He's claimed residency in Texas since 1980, as far as voter registration.  Not sure what you're referring to.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Jun 9, 2006)

larry_davis said:
			
		

> anyone know this answer?
> thanks



It's a well known fact that George H.W. and Barbara Bush moved to Houston after he left office in January of '93, and it's where they still live today. However, I'd love to hear the BS you've got stored up. I could use a laugh.


----------



## rx47 (Jul 22, 2010)

Jimmyeats world is an idiot. George Bush Sr. has resided in Massachusetts, Connecticut, Texas, Washington D.C., Maine, and Florida


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 22, 2010)

nobody cares asshole....................


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, he did move across the Street from Homer Simpson for a while. Who knows what state that was in.


----------



## Jden don data (Jun 5, 2016)

Someone's been watching The Simpsons


----------



## Rickbox (Feb 14, 2017)

I love how someone posts something new to this thread every 4-6 years XD. But yeah, I've been watching the Simpsons.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 14, 2017)

rx47 said:


> Jimmyeats world is an idiot. George Bush Sr. has resided in Massachusetts, Connecticut, Texas, Washington D.C., Maine, and Florida


Declaring residency only means that you own a home or rent an apartment, condo or other dwelling place and nothing more.  It is not necessarily your domicile, your legal primary residence that you call home.

So what if Bush claimed 9 residences in different states? He is a rich bugger, that is all that means.


----------

